

Optional no points display script - Greasemonkey. - shabda
http://userscripts.org/scripts/show/56164?pointsdebate

======
jacquesm
This also hides article points and your own points (so it's not a 'drop in
replacement' for the code that was on HN earlier).

~~~
shabda
Change instances of this,

jQuery("span[id^='score']")

to

jQuery(".comhead span[id^='score']")

To hide only the comments points. This was written mostly for personal use, so
doesnt have any options etc.(a month ago, see I can see the future. :))

